# كيف اعرف مقدار زمن شحن بطارية



## abo-hmed (3 أبريل 2012)

كيف اعرف مقدار زمن شحن بطارية سيارة 65 امبير 
باستخدام محول خافض تيار متناوب لاي وجد عليه دارة تقويم جسرية 
فقط موصول بالكهرباء 220 و كيفي
ة قياس خرج المحول 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2012)

زمن الشحن = سعة البطارية وهى 65 مقسوما على تيار البشحن و ربما تحتاج لزيادة الوقت بقيمة العشر
فلو تستخدم تيار 6.5 أمبير سيكون الزمن 65 ÷ 6.5 = 10 ساعات و ساعة إضافية على الأقل يكون المجموع 11
التيار يمكنك قياسه بأى وسيلة قياس


----------



## abo-hmed (4 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> زمن الشحن = سعة البطارية وهى 65 مقسوما على تيار البشحن و ربما تحتاج لزيادة الوقت بقيمة العشر
> فلو تستخدم تيار 6.5 أمبير سيكون الزمن 65 ÷ 6.5 = 10 ساعات و ساعة إضافية على الأقل يكون المجموع 11
> التيار يمكنك قياسه بأى وسيلة قياس



مشكور على المتابعة اخي العزيز 
و بالنسبة لقياس التيار للمحول القديم فقط محاولة قياس عادية من جهاز الافو على الملف الثانوي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2012)

هناك أقصى تيار يمكن للمحول أن يعطيه ويسمى تيار المحول و التيار الفعلى الذى تسحبه البطارية
تيار المحول يعرف من قدرته مقسومة على الفولت كما هو معروف فى الكهرباء القدرة = الفولت × التيار

اما الذى تسحبة البطارية فيكون بوضع مقياس أمبير بين الدائرة و البطارية على التوالى


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (5 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان العلاقة بين التيار والزمن ليست خطية وانما e 
فللك لا يمكن حساب الزمن بقسمة تيار الشحن على تيار البطارية.........الله اعلم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2012)

أخى
يمكنك كتابة اسم منتج البطارية لتضطلع على موقعهم معنى كلمة أمبير ساعة
لثبوت المبير ستحتاج لزيادة الفولت مع الشحن
e هذا فى منحنيات الشحن والتفريغ فى المقاومة و المكثف عند ثبوت الفولت


----------



## abo-hmed (5 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين على المتابعة و المعلومات القيمة 
ساقوم بوصل جهاز الافو مع المحول على التوالي 
قطب السالب من جهة المحول و الموجب من جهة البطارية 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2012)

التيار يمر من المحول للبطارية وليس العكس لذا الموجب للمحولو السالب جهة البطارية


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (6 أبريل 2012)

ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (6 أبريل 2012)

مشكوورين


----------



## abo-hmed (6 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
مشكورين على الملعومات المفيدة للمبتدئين 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## نمرالدين (6 أبريل 2012)

تحياتي 
اذا كانت البطارية قد فقدت مثلا(15a) من سعتها الامبيرية وكانت لديك محولة شاحنة ممكن ان تعطي (3a) فان زمن الشحن سوف يكون (5) ساعة . مع تحياتي .


----------



## abo-hmed (7 أبريل 2012)

نمرالدين قال:


> تحياتي
> اذا كانت البطارية قد فقدت مثلا(15a) من سعتها الامبيرية وكانت لديك محولة شاحنة ممكن ان تعطي (3a) فان زمن الشحن سوف يكون (5) ساعة . مع تحياتي .



مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

